# Cockatiels & teflon



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, I know that telfon & cockatiels do not mix, but I was wondering if there was a minimum distance to respect between when you're cooking & your bird?

My vet told me that NEW teflon pans will release lots of fumes in the beginning, which is normal, but I've had mine for at least 2 years now, and I always make sure never to overheat the pan (I cook with gas). My flat has an open kitchen/living area, and the bird cage is as far from the kitchen as it can get, and when I cook I put my bird in its cage, open the kitchen window and put the hood on max. until I finish cooking (which I do as quickly as possible).

So is there a minimum distance? Am I being extremely paranoid by having bird in cage + window wide open (even in winter) + hood on max? 

Thanks for your comments, I would like to know what other cockatiel owners out there do, especially with open kitchen/living areas


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not so sure about telfon and cooking pots/pans but im sure that if the window is open and the hood is on max that it shouldnt be much of an issue. I think it would be more dangerous if the bird was right next to the cooking area, no ventilation and you didnt take the precautions your taking. Maybe others can be of better help:blush:


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with Ezzie, I get paranoid over things like fumes and sprays around my birds so I'm very over careful too. If it was me, I would have my hood on and the window open too, haha.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I may be a little too paranoid but I just don't use pots or pans with teflon.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I use glass or stainless steel to cook with, anything with ptfe or ptfoa make me nervous


----------

